# First babies of the season.



## MikhailsDinos (May 24, 2008)

These two hatched this week, they are the first babies of the season.


----------



## Malnra (May 24, 2008)

very cute


----------



## ABbuggin (May 24, 2008)

Nice! Those guys are soooo awesome looking. Are they difficult to keep? If not, I may give one a shot. B)


----------



## Isis (May 25, 2008)

What a cute bunch of cresteds! I like the red best


----------



## MikhailsDinos (May 26, 2008)

Thank you my friends! It's a good start to my year.  

Thanks again

Mikhail


----------

